# bit of help



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i have been detailing for a little while now but only a couple of cars here and there, but i have now started to detail a larger number of cars and more frequently so i thought it better to look into insurance as some of the newer cars are expensive

how much would i be looking at cheapest to cover me for accidental damage to the vehicles i am working on, i obviously dont see this happening but if something were to occur where dame was casued whilst working on the vehicle i would like to be covered


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Sorry mate, i missed this post.

Please give me a ring on 0800 308 1408 and i can take some details and give you a quote. Alternatively, if you would like me to ring you, pm me a contact number.

If you haven't read this already, have a look as it explains the differences in the covers available - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=61615


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

ok will try and ring when i have a few minutes spare,

im just after the cheapest cover really that will allow me to detail someones car knowing that if something does happen im covered

i take it public liability doesnt cover me working on a car?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Most don't, some do. Depends which policy you have.


----------

